# Hemichromis (Red Jewels) needing help...



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone who has had bred red jewels before please PM me because I'm having some problems feeding the fry and knowing when to separate parents etc...

Thanks!!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

did u ever get any info on this?....i would like to know as i am also going to be having red jewel fry fairly soon?


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Once the fry are free swimming I start feeding them freshly hatched baby brine shrimp (bbs). I don't know of a better first food.

As far as removing the fry goes, there are no hard fast rules. Things like tank size, experience of the parents, tank mates, and species of Hemichromis all play a factor in how well and how long the fry will be tended for. If you want to raise lots of fry pull them out after 10-14 days. If you want to watch the parental behavior and are less concerned with raising up hundreds of fish leave the fry in. Even if there aren't other fish in the tank the fry numbers will start to drop after 6-8 weeks (maybe sonner, maybe later) once the pair is ready to spawn again as they will often eat their own fry, especially in a smaller tank. Watch things carefully though as I've lost an adult fish before when one of the two was ready to spawn again and the other was still more concerned with taking care of the fry.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok TY so much much appreciated


----------

